# Small Farm Animals



## sophiemae (Sep 1, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if they have 1/2 acre hobby farm what you have on your farm ?  I know 1/2 acre is not much but mainly want a few chickens zoning ok, maybe a couple pygmy goats with proper fencing, a couple of rabbits?  A duck....Is this too much ????  If it is leave out the rabbits, and duck  Thank you


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 1, 2015)

We have 2 acres and have chickens and horses, hope that helps


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 1, 2015)

We have rabbits with almost 30 of them in a 20'x10' shed and a pen using less than 100ft of wire for 3 goats connected off the side of the shed. We have a total of just under 6 acres but use less than 1/2 of one for the animals. We will also be getting chickens and a couple ducks, maybe two geese as well which won't take up much space at all. As long as the goats have plenty of hay and grain they should be fine. Rabbits are usually in hutches, unless you want a rabbit tractor or outside pen for them, that don't require much at all and chickens will scratch at the manure under those hutches and it will help with smell and clean up for them as well.   Good luck!   Start small, add gradually and most importantly, HAVE FUN


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 1, 2015)

Rabbits don't take up much space .  We have almost 3 acres with chickens, rabbits and goats.  Do you know what your land is zoned as, that will help guide you too!


----------



## sophiemae (Sep 1, 2015)

Mine is zoned agricultural.  I would love to have some pictures of you all's farm.   I guess I do have room for my "things". LOL


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 1, 2015)

Our rabbits are housed in our shop; this is our Angora colony. 



Here is our where our goats hang out; it was put in this spring


Good Luck getting started with your animals!


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 1, 2015)

Rabbit colony of my does. (c&c cages)

my three goofs. All large breed goats too. 
 
My "stall" for the baby. She doesn't test it but the bigger babies do. 
Those are also cages behind her that I use for moms to be and growing babies out. 


 
My girls again. 
 
My first pair of french lops to give you an idea on the actual size my rabbits. 

We also have The German Shepherd pup (roommates puppy)

The Saint Pyrenees puppy (1 year September 21st)
 
And the collie (1.5 years old)
 
And I can't forget the house cat... he doesn't do much but cost money (kidney issues and special prescription food) and hide but he usually kills any mouse that sneaks in before they do any damage to anything lol. So he's a keeper. 

Sorry I don't have any photos of the set up on this computer... I will have to remember to take some tonight.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 1, 2015)

My goat pen is not much larger than this... The shelter is just out of view to the right and the rabbit barn is right along that side of it as well. The rabbits do wonderful in it too for their outside time. I would love to have something like this with a top over it for the rabbits all the time during the summer. 


 The inside of my barn after the revamp. Still needs some work to get the third level up but it does it's job.



My finished colony cage for my three jr does


----------



## sophiemae (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you for taking the trouble posting the pictures.


----------



## sophiemae (Sep 1, 2015)

Awesome, worn out word but that's what comes to mind.  How neat and simple.  Those French Lops, my husband loves rabbits so I guess that will be on my list.  No Chickens ?  Love it all and so excited to start making my list. Thank you again.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 2, 2015)

You are very welcome.   We will be hopefully adding chickens this coming spring. We add the animals little by little so as not to overwhelm ourselves  It may take us a while but we will get there one day LOL


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 3, 2015)

You are going at the pace you want so time doesn't much matter. 

It does look like it's all coming together.


----------

